# No one is safe...massphatness strikes again!



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

So I came home after working a 14 hour day to a mass explosion in my kitchen!

I don't know what I did to deserve this....



















My first bomb comes from a very generous Gorilla! Thank you very much!
The pink ape is a nice touch! :tu

A closer look:




























http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=love/love0030.gif

I consider myself smacked

.......and now I have your addy so we can exchange Christmas cards... ha-ha-ha!
http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif

I don't know who gave up my address .....but he will pay!

Thank you!

Kat


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang nice hit Vin!!! :tu 

I was wonderin' when someone would hit the KAT!:tu


You had it comin' Kat especially after working with the Newbie Brigade in such a positive light!!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Dang Vin, you hit this girl hard!!!!

I mean, yeah, she definitely deserved it :r but still man!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome hit Vin.

(See? No smart @ss comments or laughing smilies)

Man that was boring.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Vin, didn't your mother teach you not to hit women?! 

Great hit on a great lady. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice hit old man :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Resorting to bombing females now are you Vin? Glad to see that supply of sticks is holding up back there:ss Nice hit on that SOTL...:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

quite a selection there...I must say however I hope you have a better experience with the gispert than I did =/


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ucubed said:


> I hope you have a better experience with the gispert than I did =/


awwwww -- the Gispert's not a horrible "value" (read: cheapass) smoke. It's a great yard 'gar.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit Vin !!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

nice hit papa phats!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice hit, Vin!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

NICE VIN !! Great hit buddy :tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to hit a girl,

IKE TURNER


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

chenvt said:


> Way to hit a girl,
> 
> IKE TURNER


I only beat the bitch when she deserved it............Ike Turner :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Can Young Ape please bomb Vin some new ink?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Great hit there Vin!!! You definitely are a smackmaster! :tu*


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Can Young Ape please bomb Vin some new ink?


:tpd: That is soooo funny :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Eh, Vin I didn't give up no stinking address it came from some were else ,you know it's been hard it is to:chkaround this.

You put one the biggest smile I ever seen on Kat in a while ,although I think you may have created a monster bomber she's talking cooler now:hn
Thanks I glad I was here to share in here enjoyment

I agree Young ape needs to send Ink:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow Big Vin drops more carnage in CONUS....nice hit!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice hit Vin.....but remember the brigade doesn't take kindly to one of ours being smacked like that.:ss

Enjoy Kat...you deserve it!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Nice hit Vin.....but remember the brigade doesn't take kindly to one of ours being smacked like that.:ss
> 
> Enjoy Kat...you deserve it!!!


:r:r:r:r:r I'm just sayin!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Eh, Vin I didn't give up no stinking address it came from some were else ,you know it's been hard it is to:chkaround this.


Who said you gave up the address? Oh, the PM I sent Kat ... that was just to obfuscate the the fact I received the addy from Russ (rck70).


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Who said you gave up the address? Oh, the PM I sent Kat ... that was just to obfuscate the the fact I received the addy from Russ (rck70).


He's telling stories.......i know nothing.....


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice hit. Almost enough to capsize the ol' sailboat.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Who said you gave up the address? Oh, the PM I sent Kat ... that was just to obfuscate the the fact I received the addy from Russ (rck70).


Russ eh? Quite interesting.....


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> He's telling stories.......i know nothing.....


While the second half of your statement may be true in general, you're lyin' your ass off, and I got no problem saying it after you come on with your bluff & bluster in this thread, Mister. :mn You throw your compadres under the bus, then make it look like you've got their back. Poor leadership skills there, General.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

All this drama and whatnot, makes me feel like I'm on a daily soap opera or back in highschool. Fun to watch, but I damn sure am glad I'm not a part of it. :hn:hn


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> While the second half of your statement may be true in general, you're lyin' your ass off, and I got no problem saying it after you come on with your bluff & bluster in this thread, Mister. :mn You throw your compadres under the bus, then make it look like you've got their back. Poor leadership skills there, General.


It seems that Mr. Phatness is delusional after all the smacking around. I have hired an attorney and will be pleading not guilty of all charges filed here.

kat....your addy has always been safe with me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kwilkinson said:


> All this drama and whatnot, makes me feel like I'm on a daily soap opera or back in highschool. Fun to watch, but I damn sure am glad I'm not a part of it. :hn:hn


Vin, you need Kyle's addy?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> It seems that Mr. Phatness is delusional after all the smacking around. I have hired an attorney and will be pleading not guilty of all charges filed here.
> 
> kat....your addy has always been safe with me.


Can't wait to see the evidence - I hope there isn't something as dumb as a PM involved.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Vin, you need Kyle's addy?


No no no no no! He doesnt.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Can't wait to see the evidence - I hope there isn't something as dumb as a PM involved.


Nor can I......


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this even worth getting into? It's actually sheer genius. I tipped my cap to Russ for his second Newbie Brigade hit (the troop donation), and I will tip it to him again here.

Bravo, brother -- you're my kind of guy.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

kas said:


> Nice hit. Almost enough to capsize the ol' sailboat.


http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0117.gif Sailing and a cigar......now that's a nice combination!


----------

